# trt cream +cyp blast= estrogen?



## Sledge (Aug 9, 2015)

My usual dose of test cream brought me from low of 112 to 860 and keeps me there. I'm blasting now with test cyp jumpstarted with prop. I was gonna slowly lower the cream dose while the inj. test kicks in, but I've noticed that on days after I apply the cream my nips are on fire!  My usual blast ai of letro .75 2x per week doesnt seem to touch it. Is the cream more readily converted, or is the combination of cream +cyp just too much? And no, I don't have current blood work, though its in the works.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 9, 2015)

I would run the cream continually at your normal dosage. Augment with the injectable test.

You are running supraphysiological levels so you will likely need an AI -- especially given your symptoms.  Arimidex or Aromasin would be better choices than letro. Without knowing more about your cycle and body fat % however I can't recommend a dosage.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 9, 2015)

Currently running 300 mgs of cyp 2x week. Test cream is 75 mgs/ml. 5'8" 230lbs. I'm a chubby PLer. Never been tested but probably 20% bf.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 9, 2015)

If it were me, I would run .25mg of Adex EOD if you keep running the cream plus 600mg/wk.  Get blood work about 14 days after starting the Adex to see where your E2 is at and make adjustments as needed.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 20, 2015)

So I'm at 2.5 of metro a week, and am still having estro issues. Should I bump the letro or try something else? I have nolva and anastrozole from pep pros on hand.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 20, 2015)

As stated earlier by Mega, get bloodwork to check estradiol levels


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> As stated earlier by Mega, get bloodwork to check estradiol levels



again....til you have bloods this is just guessing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh nevermind I thought it said ice cream plus cyp....


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh nevermind I thought it said ice cream plus cyp....



That sounds good.  Now I'm hungry for ice cream.


----------

